# Meet George



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Purchased from George at Shark Aquarium almost 10 years ago. Enjoy.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

thats a sick one. Never seen anything like that, pretty awesome


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ya thats a first for me two.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats some gnarly colouration

i love seeing fish that has been kept for several years and are still going strong. testiment to the owners dedication. nice work


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

How much has he grown in 10 years? Very sweet looking!


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

cobrafox46 said:


> How much has he grown in 10 years? Very sweet looking!


He was a little guy back then. 3-4". He is pushing 13" now. Really bulked up in the last year.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> He was a little guy back then. 3-4". He is pushing 13" now. Really bulked up in the last year.


how long did this take..


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

fury said:


> > He was a little guy back then. 3-4". He is pushing 13" now. Really bulked up in the last year.
> 
> 
> how long did this take..


He said he bought it 10 Years ago from Shark aquarium.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

CrazeeJon said:


> > He was a little guy back then. 3-4". He is pushing 13" now. Really bulked up in the last year.
> 
> 
> how long did this take..


He said he bought it 10 Years ago from Shark aquarium.
[/quote]

yes i understand this but i'm asking how his growth was during this time


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

AHHHHH ZOMBIE FISH!! lol I love the way that thing looks


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

well 3-4" and In 10 years it got to 13" that would put it at 9" or so in 10 years which is some phenomonal growrth for a captive RHOM. Incredible work bro and that think looks excellent. Post more pics of this beauty please.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> well 3-4" and In 10 years it got to 13" that would put it at 9" or so in 10 years which is some phenomonal growrth for a captive RHOM. Incredible work bro and that think looks excellent. Post more pics of this beauty please.


Marbled pattern is cool, but this fish looks far from excellent. Why are all the fins tattered to heck?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Agreed nothing a little melafix couldnt heal.. He looks a little obese too if you ask me
but that might just be the natural build of the fish.. What you feeding it?

Did g ever tell you where he got it from? I have a bolivian rhom that still has his spotting and he's almost 7" hopefully he will be a marbeled rhom as well.

Very unique rhom.. I'm happy you kept it for so long not many people on here keep there fish for that long


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Guys must be the pic. His fins are fine. As far as his shape he is definately a bulky son-of-a-gun. He put on quite a bit of mass over the past year or so. I feed him once every week with a two week break between meals monthly. He gets smelt, catfish, tilapia and shrimp for his meals.

I have really enjoyed owning this fish over the years. He was my 1st true rhom. Thankful to George for providing me with such a nice speciman. I never did ask him for the locale. Didn't really think about it much.

This Rhom has some gill curl issues. From a young age. Have really been after water changes with him over the past year or so. I think this has attributed to his increase in growth. Has not really helped with the gill curl. I am considering operating on him a some point. Am hesitant to do so. Would hate to lose him.

He may not be a perfect speciman. I can say that he is pretty special. Very outgoing. Eats well. Not very many around with his markings. I havn't seen a picture of a marbled rhom in quite a few years. Perfect or not he will stay with me until the end.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Any idea where it was caught? Did George tell you?


----------

